# Purple Skunk Punch



## Useless (Feb 14, 2007)

AKA PSP. I made the cross a while back and had it in my garden for a long time. It's a cross of the Fruit Punch x Skunk #1 (the pure from Flying Dutchman). Mad Scientist Fruit Punch (Mendo Purps x Hindu Kush) was my original strain and I used the female of it in the cross. Just shows what some patience and selective breeding for individual traits will get you. 
The bud in the pic was grown by a friend, not by me. Thought you guys might like the pic...


----------



## SFC (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks great Useless:bong1::bong1:  I'll smoke to that!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 21, 2007)

*Yup looks like a very nice cross mang and i bet it smokes even better. Whats the taste and high like? Were thinking of doing a White Widow(Nirvana) x Northernberry(Peak Seeds) cross soon.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 21, 2007)

damn useless that budz looks so sweet man. whats the high like damn im drowling lol


----------



## Useless (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. It tastes and smells like Hawaiian Punch, you know that fruity sweet fruit punch drink? Very smooth smoke. The hindu kush keeps it nice and smooth, and the Purps and Pure give it it's flavor. The high is somewhat cerebral, but leans to the body stone. Great for pain and migraines, but still functional. The Purps is a sativa/indica (40/60), The Pure is 75/25 s-dom and the HK is 100% i-dom. It's balanced very well, and one of my favorites. 
The bud in the picture was grown by a friend I sent some beans to. He grew it out in the heat of summer, and therefore didn't get the usual color in the nuggets. He stated it got really purple on the leaves, but did not transfer that color to the buds. When I grow it it usually shows lots of purple on the calyxes. I think the traits I was looking for were fairly easy to isolate since the Fruit Punch mother was made using giberillic acid on the Mendo Purps to get the pollen for the cross. The only male was the Pure, which is what provides the growth characteristics/structure. 
TBG - Sounds like a great cross. I am not personally a fan of Nirvana, but I understand their WW is top 'o the line. Should cross well with the NB. I'll be keeping an eye out for the results!

.


----------

